# "Λουκέτο" στο περιοδικό Δίφωνο



## rogne (Jan 7, 2011)

*"Λουκέτο" στο περιοδικό Δίφωνο*​ 
_* Συνεχής ενημέρωση, στο blog των εργαζομένων στο περιοδικό Δίφωνο_

Μετά τις περικοπές εξωτερικών επιμελητών και τις καθυστερήσεις πληρωμών στον εκδοτικό οίκο _Modern Times_, με τις οποίες έκλεισε το 2010, ο όμιλος Γιαννίκου υποδέχθηκε το 2011 βάζοντας "λουκέτο" στο ιστορικό μουσικό περιοδικό _Δίφωνο_. Η μεγάλη πλειοψηφία των συντακτών του περιοδικού ήταν, βέβαια, κι αυτοί "εξωτερικοί συνεργάτες" με μπλοκάκι, ανάμεσα τους και συνάδελφοι, μεταφραστές και διορθωτές. Ακολουθεί η ανακοίνωση των εργαζομένων στο _Δίφωνο_, με την οποία ο ΣΜΕΔ συντάσσεται πλήρως, εκφράζοντας την αμέριστη αλληλεγγύη του στον αγώνα τους:

_ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΕΡΓΑΖΟΜΕΝΩΝ ΤΟΥ ΔΙΦΩΝΟΥ

Τη Δευτέρα 3 Ιανουαρίου 2011, η εταιρεία Best End, ιδιοκτησίας του Ομίλου Γιαννίκου, ανακοίνωσε το κλείσιμο του ιστορικού μουσικού περιοδικού Δίφωνο. Το Δίφωνο κυκλοφορεί αδιαλείπτως από τον Οκτώβριο του 1995 και αποτελεί θεσμό στα εγχώρια πολιτιστικά δρώμενα. Στις σελίδες του φιλοξενήθηκε το σύνολο των σημαντικότερων προσώπων και τάσεων της ελληνικής μουσικής σκηνής. Αυτή η απόφαση έρχεται σε συνέχεια του κλεισίματος των εντύπων «Ποπ & Ροκ» και «Όασις» που ανήκουν στην ίδια εταιρεία.

Για αυτήν την εξέλιξη, οι εργαζόμενοι του Διφώνου θεωρούμε ως μοναδικό υπεύθυνο τις κομβικές επιλογές της ιδιοκτησίας του περιοδικού, επιλογές οι οποίες αλλοίωσαν τη φυσιογνωμία του. Ένας ιστορικός τίτλος, λοιπόν, κλείνει, σε αντίθεση με τις διαθέσεις και τη στήριξη που τόσο η συντακτική ομάδα όσο και το πολυπληθές αναγνωστικό κοινό εξέφραζαν προς το περιοδικό.

Οι συντάκτες του Διφώνου παραμένουμε απλήρωτοι εδώ και μήνες, ωστόσο συνεχίσαμε μέχρι και την τελευταία ημέρα λειτουργίας του, να παρέχουμε τις υπηρεσίες μας με συνέπεια. Για όλους εμάς, το Δίφωνο δεν ήταν μόνο ένα μέσο βιοπορισμού, αλλά ένα πεδίο έκφρασης και δημιουργίας που πήγαζε από την αγάπη μας για τη μουσική και το ελληνικό τραγούδι, μια όαση ποιότητας στην έρημο του ευτελούς «πολιτισμού».

Εμείς οι συντάκτες και εργαζόμενοι στο Δίφωνο:
- Διαμαρτυρόμαστε για το κλείσιμο του περιοδικού και διεκδικούμε τη συνέχιση της έκδοσής του.
- Απαιτούμε την άμεση και πλήρη καταβολή των δεδουλευμένων μας, καθώς και την απορρόφηση των μισθωτών συναδέλφων μας σε άλλες θέσεις του ομίλου, σε περίπτωση που δεν συνεχίσει η έκδοση του Διφώνου.
- Εάν η έκδοση του περιοδικού δεν είναι εφικτή υπό το τωρινό ιδιοκτησιακό καθεστώς, δηλώνουμε την πρόθεση μας να αγωνιστούμε εμείς οι ίδιοι, με κάθε πρόσφορο μέσο για τη συνέχεια ύπαρξης του Διφώνου.

Καλούμε την ΕΣΠΗΤ και τα υπόλοιπα σωματεία στο χώρο του Τύπου να καταδικάσουν το γεγονός. Καλούμε τους αναγνώστες, τους ανθρώπους του πολιτισμού και της διανόησης να γνωστοποιήσουν την αντίθεση τους στο κλείσιμο του Δίφωνου.

Ευχαριστούμε τους αναγνώστες και τους ανθρώπους του πολιτισμού που στάθηκαν πλάι στο περιοδικό για δεκαπέντε ολόκληρα χρόνια, συνοδοιπόροι μιας συναρπαστικής διαδρομής. Ελπίζουμε αυτή η διαδρομή να έχει συνέχεια και να συναντηθούμε ξανά σύντομα. 

ΟΙ ΕΡΓΑΖΟΜΕΝΟΙ ΣΤΟ ΔΙΦΩΝΟ_


----------



## SBE (Jan 7, 2011)

ΟΚ, να τους συμπαρασταθούμε κλπ αλλά διαφωνώ με το χαρακτηρισμό του περιοδικού ως ιστορικό. 15 χρόνια έκδοσης δεν κάνουν ένα περιοδικο ιστορικό, ούτε θεσμό. Ας μη χάνουμε το μέτρο.


----------



## rogne (Jan 8, 2011)

> Ας μη χάνουμε το μέτρο.



Προτιμότερο είναι, νομίζω, να μη χάνουμε το δάσος μετρώντας τα δέντρα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 8, 2011)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι και σ' εμένα χτύπησε περίεργα η λέξη "ιστορικό". Δηλαδή, επειδή δεν ήξερα πόσα χρόνια εκδίδεται το Δίφωνο, διάβασα αμέσως την επόμενη φράση για να μάθω, και διάβασα... 1995. Χωρίς βέβαια ν' αλλάζει το νόημα της υπόλοιπης ανακοίνωσης. 
Αφού υπάρχουν τόσο πολλοί άνθρωποι που θέλουν να συνεχιστεί η έκδοση, είμαι βέβαιη ότι θα βρεθεί τρόπος.


----------



## Costas (Jan 8, 2011)

rogne said:


> Για αυτήν την εξέλιξη, οι εργαζόμενοι του Διφώνου θεωρούμε ως μοναδικό υπεύθυνο τις κομβικές επιλογές της ιδιοκτησίας του περιοδικού, επιλογές οι οποίες αλλοίωσαν τη φυσιογνωμία του.


Aυτό είναι σημαντικό θέμα, αλλά δεν μπορώ να πω ούτε ότι είμαι ενήμερος, ούτε ότι η ανακοίνωση μου μαθαίνει κάτι παραπάνω εδώ.



rogne said:


> - Εάν η έκδοση του περιοδικού δεν είναι εφικτή υπό το τωρινό ιδιοκτησιακό καθεστώς, δηλώνουμε την πρόθεση μας να αγωνιστούμε εμείς οι ίδιοι, με κάθε πρόσφορο μέσο για τη συνέχεια ύπαρξης του Διφώνου.


Μακάρι αυτό να είναι οικονομικά και ανθρώπινα εφικτό και μακάρι να πετύχει, αλλά συναρτάται με τη διαλεύκανση των αιτίων της κρίσης του περιοδικού (βλ. παραπάνω).


----------



## SBE (Jan 8, 2011)

rogne said:


> Προτιμότερο είναι, νομίζω, να μη χάνουμε το δάσος μετρώντας τα δέντρα.



Νομίζω ότι δε χάνουμε τίποτα, γιατί ο σκοπός της ανακοίνωσης σε αυτό το φόρουμ είναι η ενημέρωση, όχι η δράση της Λεξιλογίας σαν Λεξιλογία, που δεν θα είχε και νόημα. 
Εφόσον ο σκοπός έχει επιτευχθεί και έχουμε ενημερωθεί, μπορούμε να κάνουμε αυτό που κάνει η Λεξιλογία και να σχολιάσουμε την λεξικογραφική επιλογή του συντάκτη του κειμένου. 

Όσο για το Δίφωνο, όταν πρωτοκυκλοφόρησε το έπιαρνα και για πολλά χρόνια συνέχισα να το παίρνω, αλλά από κάποιο σημείο και μετά έπαψε να είναι όπως ήταν στην αρχή, πέρασε σε πιο εύκολη θεματολογία, το οποίο συμβαίνει σε πολλά περιοδικά. Περιέργως έπαψα επίσης να το βρίσκω τόσο εύκολα όσο παλιά (πεσμένη κυκλοφορία; Τότε δεν έβλεπα μόνο εγώ τις αλλαγές αλλά και οι άλλοι αναγνώστες). Όπως είπε κι η Αλεξάνδρα, αν υπάρχει θέληση θα συνεχιστεί κάπως. Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει και αγορά.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 9, 2012)

Απ' τον Κουρή και τον Γιαννίκο ποιον να διαλέξω;
“Ο κόσμος πρέπει να μάθει τι έκανε ο κος Γιαννίκος στις πλάτες μας”


----------

